
Linus Torvalds is livid -- directs middle digit at Nvidia - Anon84
http://news.cnet.com/8301-1001_3-57454815-92/linus-torvalds-is-livid-directs-middle-digit-at-nvidia/
======
ColinWright
How many times will this be submitted?

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=4121698>

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=4123480>

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=4124097>

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=4124645>

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=4125890>

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=4126272>

